# Looking For a Professional Trainer



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all, say, I'm trying to find a good, reliable and affordable pro trainer that trains pointing breeds in North Dakota.

If you are or know of any, please let me know.

My e-mail is: [email protected] or get a hold of me here on the borad.

Thanks so very much!

Greg


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

go here and ask that question and check their references

http://members3.boardhost.com/coverdog/

or here

http://members.boardhost.com/Horsebackfieldtrials/

Many of these guys train in ND in the spring and summer

don't look for the cheapest look for one that's real good this guy is good

Ross Callaway

Chester, South Carolina 29706

803-269-7477
[email protected]
http://www.caladenkennels.com


----------

